# Zamboni's Sweet 16! (photos)



## 3K9Mom

In August 1993, I wandered into the San Diego County Animal Shelter, thinking maybe I wanted a dog. In the back corner, a pup kneaded her kennel door. "You! I pick you!" she whined at me. How could I resist? I grew up with German Shepherds, but this little one was so cute and portable enough for my active life. 










Pretty soon, we were joined by Grover, who would be Boni's constant companion for over a decade. 











Ah the things we've done! The places we've gone! The mountains we climbed, only to run down the glaciers at full speed!










Then, this guy showed up. The humans said "This is your new brother." The girls were not excited to meet him. 



Although, eventually, he turned out to a good friend and hiking partner.










Then, the humans brought in another kid. 



But it turns out, she's not so bad either.











The three of them became buddies.










Now it's only two again...










(... for now)

So, on Zamboni's 16th birthday, it's time to relax and reflect on life thus far.










We went camping at the beach, returning the San Diego girl to the water's edge (if not the ocean) this past weekend to celebrate her birthday. We had a chance to sit on the beach and just remember all of the things that we've been through all these years. 

We've lost some dear packmates. And gained others who can't take their places, but we learn to love them all the same. Sixteen years is a long time. We've slowed down. We don't climb mountains (at least not 10K mountains) anymore. But this birthday is perhaps the most meaningful we've celebrated, as we look back on our life together. 

Thank you for sharing it with Zamboni.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

What a touching story and beautiful pictures. Happy birthday to your sweet girl of 16.


----------



## kshort

Happy Birthday, Zamboni!!!









What an amazing and gorgeous girl you are! Wishing you many more Happy Birthdays!!

This birthday balloon is from one "senior" girl to another (Murphy - not me!







)


----------



## LJsMom

Happy Sweet Sixteen Zamboni!


----------



## HeidiW

How sweet Happy Birthday Sweet 16!!!


----------



## srfd44-2

Sweet Girl !

May you have many, many more !


----------



## ArmyGSD

Sixteen years wow. Here's to many more fun filled years.


----------



## Fodder

i love this. how special!!!

boni


----------



## ninhar

What a great birthday tribute! It brought tears to my eyes.

Happy Birthday Zamboni!!!!


----------



## GSD10

WOW! Happy Sweet 16 Sweet Zamboni! What a wonderful photo collage of her life









ps: This is one of the greatest pictures I have ever seen! 



> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> The three of them became buddies.


----------



## pupresq

Happy birthday beautiful girl!!! I don't have all those cool birthday emoticons your mom always posts for the rest of us, but sending all our best for your sweet sixteen!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Happy Birthday Zamboni! What an amazing little dog you are!









I hope you enjoy each and every day from here on out! And I hope you got a special little meal today because I know they don't feed you well or enough normally.







(Chama wrote that!) 

And thanks for the pictures, they were wonderful.


----------



## JenM66




----------



## WiscTiger

Yea a HUGE <span style='font-size: 20pt'><span style="color: #FF0000">Happy Birthday Zamboni</span></span>

Sounds like you had a good day and I am sure mom made you a very special dinner also.


----------



## mspiker03

Happy Bday to Boni!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Wow, didn't she just turn 15?







Happy birthday Zamboni!


----------



## kelso

Hope it is wonderful! What a awesome set of pics and story









Happy sweet 16 special Zamboni!!


----------



## Brightelf

Happy Birthday, dear sweet Zamboni! Thank you for her pics and story. How very dear she is! I bet she is enjoying Meri. Grimmi and I send best birthday wishes for a wonderful birthday for Boni, full of love and joy!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

So beautiful! Happy 16th Zamboni!


----------



## SuzyE

fantastic! happy 16th!


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Quote:
> And I hope you got a special little meal today because I know they don't feed you well or enough normally.












Chama is right! Zamboni can't have any of the pizza, Mexican food, or birthday cakes that she has enjoyed to celebrate birthdays past due to her recent pancreatitis scare. This year, she had to suffer with chicken, rice, and veggies as her birthday meal.









But I did find some non-fat frozen yogurt at the store. And while Zamboni made it very clear that she was NOT fooled, that this was NOT her beloved ice cream, she did manage to choke down a couple of bites. The Queen was clearly annoyed at being denied her usual annual DQ ice cream cake.









Meri, who hasn't been so indulged thus far, thought it was the best thing ever, and finished off Boni's yogurt as well.


----------



## LJsMom

Stinkin Pancreatitis Fairy.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Happy Sweet 16, all the best to Zamboni!


----------



## The Stig

What a beautiful, touching tribute!







3K9Mom & Zamboni









Happy birthday, my little friend, and here's to the wonderful and memorable memories you have acquired and given to your loving family. 

Just absolutely beautiful, Lori ...


----------



## Barb E

and that's the happy hugger!


----------



## Amaruq

Happy Belated Birthday, Zamboni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy

Happy (belated) 16th Birthday, Zamboni. You've had a wonderful life thus far and I hope you continue to live it to the fullest.


----------



## arycrest

_ <span style="color: #FF6666"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 11pt'> * A belated... </span> <span style='font-size: 20pt'>
HAPPY SWEET SIXTEEN BEAUTIUL BONI!!!







* </span> </span> </span> _


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh happy Bday Zamboni!!! We were afraid you may not see it but you pulled through! 

Sorry I am late but we were on the road for a move and just arrived in OK a day ago!


----------

